# Graphite Reel Seat Test



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Some prefer graphite reel seat and some prefer aluminum reel seat.
It is no doubt aluminum reel seat is stronger than graphite reel seat. , I want to know whether graphite reel seat is strong enough for normal fishing except offshore trolling. 
So, I tested graphite reel seat rods for giant in 600 lb - 1000 lb with heavy drag in P.E.I..
We tested heavy duty Fuji graphite reel seat as well as light Fuji graphite reel seat size 20 which we normally use for jigging and popping.

Average dag we used are 45 lb - 55 lb and we sometimes used drag upto 70 - 80 lbs.

The result is the graphite reel seats are OK even we caught 20 plus giant in 600 - 1000 lbs were caught using the graphite reel seats for there years.

After testing the graphite reel seats, I can say safely graphite reel seat is much stronger than we think and it is OK to use them for normal fishing condition unless you abuse the reel seat like trolling or using heavy reel like 50/80/130 as long as you use quality graphite reel seat like Fuji.

450 lb giant in a recent trip in Cape Cod. Fuji graphite reel seat #22 is used.




























Here is a video a 1,000 lb giant was released using 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rod which has Fuji graphite reel seat #20.






Here is another video Jan fighting a 900 lb giant using Fuji graphite reel seat.
When we checked the drag at the end of fight, the drag was 72 lb.


----------

